# Fish emulsion?



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I've heard of someone that is using nothing but CO2 injection and *fish emulsion* to fertilize their tanks. According to their statement it is working great. Somehow I don't think fertilizing with fish emulsion is a good idea  Wanted your input on this. It sounds both messy and ... risky?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds great for a tank with no fish. 

I think fish emulsions (dead fish + blender, right?) would have the same effect as a dead fish in the tank. Ammonia, nitrite, then nitrate spike. Bad in a little tank, nutritious for plants in a big tank. 

But I never understand these plant people adding nitrates for the plants. If my plants needed more nitrates, I would just throw in more live fish and/or feed more.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

That's pretty much what I thought too. Fish emulsion, if tolerated by your significant other, is great for fertilizing potted plants. But for an aquarium? Ew, sounds greasy, nasty smelling and messy to me. Dosage would also be a great concern for me. How do you figure the right balance and not overdo or underdo it?


----------



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

*ixnay on the ishfay emulsion!*

I wouldn't use fish emulsion unless it's a plants-only tank. Further, I wouldn't recommend it for houseplants unless you don't mind the errrr... 'aroma'

My 75 has a fine sand base that I salted with crushed lilytabs (pond lily fertilizer) and then put anothe rlayer of substrate over. I run160 watts of florescents, and inject CO2 using a homemade yeast reactor. The results speak for themselves:


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice tank indeed


----------



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you. I've kept planted tanks for decades and none better than this one. I credit the CO2, this is my first time using injection.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Please excuse me here but I do not believe that blending fish in water produces an *emulsion*?

I also do not understand the concept of blending fish in the water in order to produce a *disspersion* with respect to the significance of fish compared to other organic materials?

TR


----------

